# Salmon Question... and Pricing



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

First question.. 
I am doing a catering gig for a friend that includes Prime rib and Salmon.  In the past I have done my Prime rib at about 300 degrees in the smoker and Normally I grill Salmon on the grill but I thought I would throw it on with the prime rib in the smoker... If I rub it  with olive oil and lime pepper and toss on at 300 degrees.  How long should it take and will it be good.  ( I will probably do a test run this weekend anyway) I figure maybe 20-25 min. (guess)

Second question...
what would you guys charge for this.. it is drop and go for 70 people...
Prime rib (sliced 1/8" thick)
Grilled smoked salmon
steamed broccoli
roasted rosemary potatoes
garden or caesar salad

choice of 2 apetizers
-artichoke spread on french bread
-wings
-marinated tortilinni kabobs
-tortilla spirals

(no drinks, no dessert)

How much per person for 70 people...?


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2006)

brother you're way too fancy for me.  I just do q and such.  Of course, since you do this, I'm sure you figure up your costs per serving.  Once you get your costs,  figure out how much per person it's costing you.

THEN CHARGE EM AS MUCH AS THEY CAN POSSIBLY PAY!  That's a spread of good eats there, it depends on prices in your region, but down
here that would be in the range of 16 to 20 bucks a head!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 11, 2006)

Easy way to figure price is take your total for every thing, And I mean every thing including your shopping time, (gasoline) and multiply by 3 or 4. I'm guessing that if they can afford a menu like the one your offering, Multiplying by 4 shouldn't be a problem. :!:


----------



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> brother you're way too fancy for me.  I just do q and such.  Of course, since you do this, I'm sure you figure up your costs per serving.  Once you get your costs,  figure out how much per person it's costing you.
> 
> THEN CHARGE EM AS MUCH AS THEY CAN POSSIBLY PAY!  That's a spread of good eats there, it depends on prices in your region, but down
> here that would be in the range of 16 to 20 bucks a head!



Well.. they are repeat clients AND good friends.  I am makin money but not gouging them.  I was figuring a little more than 17 bucks a head.

I likes the fancy stuff...tis a break from Q... and it don't take as long to cook.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 11, 2006)

what are these ?

marinated tortilinni kabobs 
-tortilla spirals


----------



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> what are these ?
> 
> marinated tortilinni kabobs
> -tortilla spirals



tortilinni Kabobs... take a bag of frozen tortillini.. cook it per instructions, let cool then skewer them with salami and cheeze, pour over itailan dressing and chill - easy
http://www.alpinelace.com/recipes/recip ... peID=11570
http://www.bhg.com/recipe/recipedetail. ... Id=R050781
http://www.fsafood.com/fsacom/Recipes/R ... Shrimp.htm

tortilla spirals
spread cream cheese and salami, or pepparoini, or this or that or whatever on your tortilla.. roll up and cut into spirals... easy
http://appetizer.allrecipes.com/az/Chsy ... addtobox=1

two easy apetizers that people go nuts over


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2006)

Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic, I know cause I ate about 30 of them!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic, I know cause I ate about 30 of them!



Those things are like ABT's.. they are real time consuming.. so you only make those for the most wonderful peple in your life.  :smooch:


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 11, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3mrep6al]Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic, I know cause I ate about 30 of them!



Those things are like ABT's.. they are real time consuming.. so you only make those for the most wonderful peple in your life.  :smooch:[/quote:3mrep6al]

Well today is my birthday!  I'll be home by 5pm, can you have them ready by then??  [-o<


----------



## Gary in VA (May 11, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":2zhv37jy][quote="Larry Wolfe":2zhv37jy]Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic, I know cause I ate about 30 of them!



Those things are like ABT's.. they are real time consuming.. so you only make those for the most wonderful peple in your life.  :smooch:[/quote:2zhv37jy]

Well today is my birthday!  I'll be home by 5pm, can you have them ready by then??  [-o<[/quote:2zhv37jy]

What?? I just left your place and you want me to come back.. oh.. no... wait.. your wife said not to tell you I was there.. nevermind... uh .. yeah.. sure Larry.. the mushrooms will be... umm yeah.. Happy birthday... and you are how old today... Hey.. have you talked to Bill lately.. what's he doing?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 11, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1chdaqxn]Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic, I know cause I ate about 30 of them!


[/quote:1chdaqxn]

Where might I inquire about these mushrooms ?


----------



## Gary in VA (May 12, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Gary in VA":2pmuorb3][quote="Larry Wolfe":2pmuorb3]Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u[/url]


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> Cliff H.":qhlct5wa][quote="Gary in VA":qhlct5wa][quote="Larry Wolfe":qhlct5wa]Gary why don't I see your stuffed mushrooms on the appetizer menu?  Those were fantastic said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u[/url][/quote:qhlct5wa][/quote:qhlct5wa]
> ...


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2006)

Those look real good.  I will have to give them a try.


----------

